# Word of the Day... Nincompoop



## Aunt Marg

Nincompoop: a foolish or stupid person, a fool, a simpleton


----------



## Keesha

Isn’t nincompoop a very judgmental word?


----------



## Aunt Marg

If you're over 50, chances are good you've encountered at least one nincompoop in your day.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Isn’t nincompoop a very judgmental word?


Why, yes, it certainly could be. 

Can also be a fun word when used in a friendly and playful manner (non-judgmental form).


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Why, yes, it certainly could be.
> 
> Can also be a fun word when used in a friendly and playful manner (non-judgmental form).


Well ok then. My husband can be such a nincompoop at times  but never I.
Note: it’s not a word I’d ever use. I’m just having fun with it.


----------



## Lara

That word belongs in the thread..."Words That Are Seldom Used Today"  At least I, haven't heard it used in ages
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/words-that-are-seldom-used-today.58245/


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lara said:


> That word belongs in the thread..."Words That Are Seldom Used Today"  At least I, haven't heard it used in ages
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/words-that-are-seldom-used-today.58245/


Just think of the bragging rights you're enjoying this Sunday morning, Lara, in seeing it used again.


----------



## terry123

We used to use it quite a bit but we don't get together much anymore.  Everybody is so busy.  Working or going to school being the main things.  Good to see the word again.


----------



## ohioboy

Aunt Marg said:


> Nincompoop: a foolish or stupid person, a fool, a simpleton


I resemble that remark!


----------



## Jules

Keesha said:


> Isn’t nincompoop a very judgmental word?


Nincompoop is so much better than some of nouns used in its place nowadays.


----------



## Keesha

So true. Some of which can’t be used here.


----------



## Mr. Ed

nincompoop: fecal discharge from Nincoms


----------

